# Have you used Missing Link or Show Stopper?



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

I've been using Missing Link for my other dogs coats and I didn't know if it would hurt to give Gunner some as well... I've heard show stopper was good too.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

There is no comparison in the two products IMO. Check out Show Stopper's web site and you can compare ingredients. It's the best supplement I have found. Great for keeping weigh on skinny dogs too.
http://www.k9power.com Beter price than the manufacture. 

I have used it for over a year on my solid black female GSD and her coat is amazing.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

So many dogs are VERY allergic to flax, mine included... otherwise, I would try the ShowStopper.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

I received two, free large pouches of Missing Link Plus a few months ago. I fed the last of it a week ago. I was not able to see a positive difference in anything on my dogs. Maybe they now have less runny eyes than they did when on Missing Link? I thought it would have been a waste of money if I had paid for it.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I found that Missing Link has a lot of ingredients that my kids are allergic to. 

Ingredients (Dog & Cat): Flax Seed, Sunflower Seed, Blackstrap Molasses, Rice Bran, Freeze Dried Liver, Primary Dried Yeast, Dried Alfalfa, Freeze Dried Bone, Dried Carrot, Fish Meal, Freeze Dried Oyster, Dried Kelp, Lecithin, Spirulina, Sprouted Green Barley, Yucca, Garlic, Nettle and (cat only: Taurine).

Showstopper has a lot more stuff in it. It's more like Missing Link plus a multi-vitamin and other supplements. Whether it's good for your dog depends on what you're feeding him, what other supplements you're giving, how old he is, etc. (and of course, whether he can tolerate all those ingredients). 

K9 SHOW STOPPER 
Human Grade Ingredients: Show Glow™ Beef fat, Stabilized rice bran, Chicken oil, Canola oil, Safflower oil, Stabilized flax, Extra virgin olive oil, MCTs(Medium chain Triglycerides), Evening primrose oil, Borage oil, Odor neutralized menhaden fish oil, Plant-derived DHA, SHOW PRO™ cooked chicken, Cooked beef, Cooked whole egg, L-Glutamine, L-Arginine, L-Taurine, L-Carnitine, Show Antioxidants™ Freeze dried blueberries, Citrus flavinoids, Grape skin extract, FOS (fructo-oligosaccharides), Cruciferous vegetable mix powder, Beta Carotene, Lactobacillus acidophilus casei/latis, Lycopene, Show Joints™ D-Glucosamine hydrocloride, TMG (trimethylgcine), MSM, Chondroitin sulfate, Hyaluronic acid, Show Muscles™ Creatine monohydrate, L-glutamine, K9 Vite Fuel™ Vitamins and mineral microencapsulated to ensure higher bioavailability, reduce oxidation loss, negate offensive taste, Natural calcium form whey isolates, Citrate, Potassium chloride, magnesium oxide, Sodium Chloride, Potassium iodide, Choline bitartrate, Vitamin E, Pyridoxine HCL, Thiamin monohydrate, Calcium lactate, Paba, Sodium selenite, 80 plus trace minerals as naturally occurring in colloidal polysilicates, Natural flavorings. 

Guaranteed Analysis 
Protein............ 11% 
Fat................ 54% 
Fiber.............. 10% 
Moisture........... 6% 
Ash................ 6% 
Carbodydrates...... 13%


If I'm feeding a commercial food/kibble, I read that label first. Does it have a lot of these ingredients? If so, why am I duplicating them? Would my dog be better served by giving a few supplements to target what he specifically needs (and avoid megadosing or even overdosing) the rest? Some vitamins and minerals (Vitamin A and zinc for example) are unhealthy or even toxic at high doses. Would rotating formulas or even brands every 2 months give me better results? 

I admit my bias. I'm a granola-crunching "natural-is-best" person. I don't like loading my dogs up on a bunch of synthetic supplements unless I'm sure it's appropriate (and safe). I'm not saying that supplements like these or others aren't safe. But they're also expensive. So, the question I always ask myself is, how do I get the best results for the money? Could I buy better food (upgrading to a premium kibble perhaps)? Go with specific supplements that might be helpful (fish oil for itchy or dry skin or coat)? Or is Gunner generally healthy, active, eating a really good diet,, and you're just being proactive? In that case, perhaps that money would best be put into a savings account for a vet fund? 

I don't know. I'm just wondering aloud here.









And Gunner is still a little guy, isn't he? I'd aim on the low side if you do decide to use it. The fat content of the Showstopper should be accounted for.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I use Nupro! (hmm, is that helpful?







)

http://www.nuprosupplements.com/ but it's somewhat similar to Missing Link..


----------



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomSo, the question I always ask myself is, how do I get the best results for the money? Could I buy better food (upgrading to a premium kibble perhaps)? Go with specific supplements that might be helpful (fish oil for itchy or dry skin or coat)? Or is Gunner generally healthy, active, eating a really good diet,, and you're just being proactive? In that case, perhaps that money would best be put into a savings account for a vet fund?
> 
> I don't know. I'm just wondering aloud here.
> 
> ...


Yes, Gunner will be 11 weeks Friday. His skin feels rough to me. Its plush but very coarse and when you rub his hair the opposite way it grows, it *seems* dry (take my observation for what its worth.. lol - its JMO).

He is healthy from what I see and he eats Nutro. We're still up in the air to switching to Natural Balance though since our pet stores don't seem to be getting enough of a supply of Nutro.

I guess I'm just trying to be proactive. If it will hurt, I'm definitely not going to give them to him and just start when he's older.

What about joint supplements though? Would they be given when he's older as well?


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

The missing link made a huge different in both my dogs' coats. When I used it they were on cali natural and Mollie had dander (never had it before) and Brenna had a dry coat. Within 3 days I felt a difference in Brenna's coat and Mollie had no dander. I stopped using it because if I used more than a sprinkle Brenna would get the runs and now they are on food that they're doing well on.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

Any supplement may make a difference if the food you feed falls short of what your dog needs. If you change foods, you may be able to save the outrageous cost of supplements.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Dano just said in two sentences what it took me half a page to say!


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

I feel lucky to have a dog with no allergy problems to food or supplements. No matter what I feed or supplement it all works for her. I haved used NUPRO for years with excellent results with my dogs in the past.


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

I have my new guy on raw food and missing link plus which is the way he came to me.. His coat is beautiful. He is 14 months old. My other guy is 3 yrs old. I haven't started the missing link yet. I am weaning him off kibble to raw food. He has been shedding the whole summer. I am going to try the missing link with him. If his coat looks better, I'll know why. 
Paul


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i have been using Canine Complete, the stuff is awesome! extrememly nice coats, lots of energy, and excellent all around general health! its better than Missing Link in my opinion, but if your looking for a general supplement Missing Link is good. Nupro is also good as long as your going for a general supplement.

debbie


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have used K9 Power stuff and like it....the Puppy Gold is really nice for nursing mom and starting pups...I keep them on it until they are 6 months or so. I used Missing link a couple of years ago as there was a salesman in the vet clinic my firiends owned and he gave us a good deal on it...I think I just threw out the last bag that I had stored in the freezer recently. My friend who raises Vizslas did not like it either. I used one bag and opened the second, and quit - but I really don't remember why.

Lee


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't think that any dog food is complete -- I like some of these well-rounded supplements.

My dog did a lot better on Missing Link than on Nupro, and ultimately, as mentioned above, she was just too allergic to some of the ingredients, so I stopped the ML.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I've used Showstopper with great results on my chows, especially (who often need a higher level of oils for all that fur). And I used another of their products, Young at Heart, for my old dogs and it was great too. 

In fact, I'm on my way out to the groomers to get some Showstopper .. we trade out website work for the supplements and it works out great for both of us! 

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------

